# Stock name changes, splits, halts



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Hello,

Is there a good website that will help backtrack stock name changes, splits, reverses?

In particular I’m looking for details on Itemus and Snow Leopard (Resources?). Would like to know if they ever changed their names, reverse split etc.


----------

